# G4 MDD et 2 lecteurs optique



## macinside (9 Juillet 2003)

bon pour une fois c'est moi qui a un probleme donc le voici :

j'ai un G4 MDD Bi-867, la bete possede 2 lecteurs optique (un lecteur dvd GD-7000 hitachi qui proviens d'un G4 400 dans la baie de haut et dans la baie du bas un Graveur DVD-r Pioneer Dvr-103 achette dans le commerce) le premier lecteur est bien regle en maitre et le second en esclave, le probleme c'est que si je fait un redemarrage de la machine seul le superdrive est reconnu par contre si j'éteint la machine et que je la rallume pas de probleme ça marche ! c'est assez embettant car si je veux installer un Mac OS X.2 je ne peu pas mettre le 2 em cd ! sauf si j'ai debrancher la nappe IDE du Graveur dvd ! des idées pour ressoudres mon probleme ?


----------



## mfay (10 Juillet 2003)

Une petite solution qui pourrait marcher ?

Si ça ne marche pas en Master et Slave, Essaye de les placer tout les deux en Cable Select (CS). C'est théoriquement le mode normal de fonctionnement des MDD.


----------



## ficelle (10 Juillet 2003)

j'ai mis mon AR03 en master, et le graveur d'origine en slave.... no problemo !


----------



## macinside (10 Juillet 2003)

le dvr-103 est un veau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si je met me master il va bridé la vitesse du lecteur dvd


----------



## yoyo (10 Juillet 2003)

J'avais un problème similaire sur un MDD 1Ghz avant 10.2.5, le deuxième lecture n'étais pas toujours détecté, après et avec 10.2.5 plus jamais eu ce problème.

Avec un MDD 1.25 Ghz, avant 10.2.5 le même second graveur n'étais jamais détecté avec 10.2.5 et après ca marchait toujours....

Bref, même disques, mêmes graveur, même RAM, même OS X sauf la machine (mais tout de même les deux des MDD) et des comportements différents.

J'ai pas de solution pour toi, mais sâche que tu n'est pas le seul.

Enfin depuis 10.2.5 plus jamais eu de problème sur les deux MDD.......


----------



## macinside (10 Juillet 2003)

je suis en X.2.6 (clean install, j'ai un dvd d'install direct en X.2.6)


----------



## Ludopac (10 Juillet 2003)

Moi les deux lecteurs sont en CS et ça marche sans problème ...


----------



## ficelle (10 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * le dvr-103 est un veau
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aucune raison que ça bride l'autre.
les temps d'accés du lecteur n'ont rien a voir avec l'interface ide embarquée à ce que je sache.


----------



## macinside (10 Juillet 2003)

un lecteur en master peu bridé celui en esclace


----------



## mfay (13 Juillet 2003)

Tu n'as pas essayé le mode CS (Cable Select) pour les deux drive.

Sinon, je veux bien que le maitre puisse limiter l'esclave. Mais je ne pense pas que ça change grand chose pour des drives CD. La limite doit concerner plus les capacités IDE du lecteur que les capacité de lecture.

Ca doit surtout être plus important pour les disques durs.


----------



## decoris (21 Juillet 2003)

comment on fait pour en mettre un en maitre et l'autre en esclave? 
quels sont les avantages de mettre l'un plutot que  l'autre?
c'est quoi CS?

merci!!


----------



## jfh (21 Juillet 2003)

en ajoutant au question du dessus moi au risque de parêtre bête 
j'y comprend rien au truc de combo et super drive ( ne riez pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
enfin c'est peu être aussi par ce que je vois combo écrit partout 
enfin moi j'y comprend rien
mais dans ces trucs y a rien a faire je suis larguer de bout en bout
tout ce qui attrait au composant interne, dd, lecteur graveur , les normes il faut du IDE du machin
j'ai l'impression que je rattaperai jamais le coup pourtant j'essaie

PS pour bien comprendre et pas me prendre pour un crétin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






avant j'avais mon petit power pc 5500 monobloc, j'étais dans mon coin et ne connaissait pas des sites comme ici et je lisait pas de mag bref j'ai de grande lacune a rattraper pfff


----------



## mfay (22 Juillet 2003)

Un mini-cours :

Sur une prise IDE, il y a deux prises. Pour chacune des prises, il faut placer le périphérique soit en esclave (pour la prise du milieu) soit en maître (pour la prise en extremité). 

Pour changer la configuration du périphérique, il y a des cavaliers a déplacer.

Une configuration spéciale existe : CS (cable select), elle permet de configurer automatiquement le périphérique selon sa position sur le cable.

Si vous vous tromper dans la configuration, ça ne marche pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un COMBO est un Graveur CD et Lecteur DVD.
Un SUPERDRIVE est un Graveur DVD et Lecteur DVD. 

C'est mieux comme ça  ?


----------



## macinside (22 Juillet 2003)

mfay a dit:
			
		

> *
> Une configuration spéciale existe : CS (cable select), elle permet de configurer automatiquement le périphérique selon sa position sur le cable.
> 
> Si vous vous tromper dans la configuration, ça ne marche pas
> ...



a bas le cable select


----------



## decoris (22 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> a bas le cable select
> 
> ...



ben alors mackie, je mets mon superdrive en maitre ou en escalve? 
c'est quoi les avantages d'en avoir un en maitre plutot que l'autre?


----------



## macinside (22 Juillet 2003)

l'avantage c'est que le lecteur en maitre doit avoir l'interface ide la plus rapide, sinon tu peu brider t'on 2 lecteur lecteur, on trouve actuellement des lecteurs avec interface ATA 33 ET 66, mais c'est trés rarement indiqué !


----------



## decoris (22 Juillet 2003)

je pourrais qd même graver des dvd-R en x4 depuis la seconde baie? je compte utiliser le superdrive uniquement pour les gravure de DVD, et le combo pour les gravure de CD, les importation, etc... donc j'utilserai plus souvent le combo que le superdrive...
autre précision : je n'utiliserai jamais les deux en même temps! ya pas moyen qu'il accorde toute la bande passante alternativement à l'un ou l'autre?

thanks!


----------



## mfay (23 Juillet 2003)

de toute façon lecteur/graveur CD ou DVD, ce sont des périphériques lents. L'un ne ralentira pas beaucoup l'autre. qu'il soit en maître ou esclave.

J'ai préféré les placer par rapport à leurs utilisations. Pour moi, le plus utile est au dessus (et c'est le maître).


----------



## decoris (23 Juillet 2003)

important : qd on fait éjecter depuis itunes, c'est le 1, le 2, ou au choix qui s'ouvre?


----------



## macinside (23 Juillet 2003)

c'est le premier lecteur


----------



## decoris (23 Juillet 2003)

donc j'ai intérêt à laisser le combo dans le premier lecteur, et à mettre le superdrive dans le second? c'est ce que tu ferais?


----------



## azerty (23 Juillet 2003)

mfay a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Une configuration spéciale existe : CS (cable select), elle permet de configurer automatiquement le périphérique selon sa position sur le cable.
> 
> ...




                     ben...si ça configure  *automatiquement* , comment on peut se tromper ?


----------



## mfay (24 Juillet 2003)

Avec Cable Select on ne peut pas se tromper. On peut se tromper avec Master et Slave


----------



## alumni (24 Juillet 2003)

Votre discussion tombe à pic pour moi, j'ai un G4 MDD avec un combo et je v ajouter un superdrive, un graveur de dvd quoi...
Je sens venir la joyeuse prise de tete !


----------



## decoris (24 Juillet 2003)

ben moi aussi, mon superdrive est sur mon étagère, et le pwermac arrive dans 3h40, et je sais toujours pas si je mets le superdrive en haut ou en bas, etc...


----------



## decoris (25 Juillet 2003)

voila, il est là, j'ai installé mon superdrive en dessous... mais quand je clique sur le bouton du clavier pour ouvrir le lecteur, les deux s'ouvrent...


----------



## decoris (25 Juillet 2003)

help, maintenant ya plus que mon superdrive qui s'ouvre, plus le combo!!!!
et impossible de booter sur un CD...

????


----------



## decoris (25 Juillet 2003)

bon, question : 

comment je sais lequel est en maitre lequel est en esclave? (moi je sais enfoncer la prise qu'a un endroit, pas moyen d'avoir des positsion différentes...)

quels sont les inconvéniants de CS? comment on les mets en CS?

moi j'ai juste branché mon superdrive dans la fiche du dessous, sans rien changer, et quand je fais éjecter les deux s'ouvrent...
ils sont tous les deux en maitre???


----------



## alumni (25 Juillet 2003)

salut, je viens d'acheter mon pioneer 105, alors ça va etre mon tour de m'amuser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour la position en CS, y a rien d'écrit sur ton superdrive ? normalement le réglage se fait à l'arrière, au niveau des connexions (comme pour les dd), il y a des petits cavaliers que tu positionnes (tu enfonces, quoi) selon ton choix.
Sur le pionner 105, un petit schéma explique tout ça directement sur le graveur, j'espère que ça va le faire.
Sinon regarde dans le mode d'emploi (s'il y en a un)


----------



## decoris (25 Juillet 2003)

je l'ai reçu tou tvide, sans mode d'emploi ni boite...

je vais regarder ça en détail!
merci


----------



## alumni (25 Juillet 2003)

alors la mauvaise surprise, une fois le montage du dvr-105 terminé, le lecteur ne peut s'ouvrir car les 2 coins supérieurs butent sur la carcasse du G4 !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Si je m'attendais à ça !
Bon j'ai faim, il est tard, je verrai demain...


----------



## macinside (25 Juillet 2003)

fait comme moi, sort la lime et arrondi les coins


----------



## macinside (25 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * je l'ai reçu tou tvide, sans mode d'emploi ni boite...
> 
> je vais regarder ça en détail!
> merci  *



c'est marqué sur le lecteur dans preque tout les cas pour les reglage


----------



## decoris (25 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * fait comme moi, sort la lime et arrondi les coins
> 
> 
> 
> ...




c'est ce que j'ai fait!!! il est tout content, maintenant!!! reste a modifier le cable, puisque visiblement les deux sont en maitre...


----------



## macinside (25 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> c'est ce que j'ai fait!!! il est tout content, maintenant!!! reste a modifier le cable, puisque visiblement les deux sont en maitre...  *



les cavaliers tu veux dire


----------



## decoris (25 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> les cavaliers tu veux dire
> 
> ...



les cavaliers, les chevaliers, tout ce que tu veux... les trucs à bouger, quoi!


----------



## alumni (25 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * fait comme moi, sort la lime et arrondi les coins
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah pas con! je vais essayer à la pause de midi.

Juste pour etre sure, tu parles des coins de la plateforme ouvrante du graveur, c'est bien ça ? 

et merci...


----------



## alumni (26 Juillet 2003)

euh g une question bete : y a-til un raccourci clavier pour ouvrir le lecteur du bas ? puisque c'est celui du haut qui s'ouvre par défaut...

parce que le bouton d'ouverture est franchement pas très accessible

merci


----------



## macinside (26 Juillet 2003)

ejection : pour le premier lecteur
alt+ejection : pour le 2 em

sinon dans t'on systeme va dans :  _systeme/bibliotheque/coreservice/Menu Extras/Eject.menu_


----------



## alumni (26 Juillet 2003)

alt eject marche tres bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en revanche apres une gravure test réussie sur un dvd rw, je suis en mode effacement depuis 23 minutes.... et c sensé etre l'effacement rapide !


----------



## alumni (26 Juillet 2003)

ah ben ca devait etre un bug de toast, cete fois ca a marché en 2 minutes


----------



## decoris (26 Juillet 2003)

tranquille! j'ai mis mon superdrive en master dans la seconde baie, et le combo en slave dans la première, et tout marche au poil!

génial!!!


----------



## florentdesvosges (28 Juillet 2003)

j'ai lu avec attention ce post très instructif et me suis donc lancé dans l'installation d'un graveur cd dans mon G4 MDD (j'ai déjà un A103 Pioneer d'origine dans la baie du haut).

J'installe donc un graveur Lite-on (24 X) dans la baie du bas sans toucher au cavalier d'origine (le lecteur était dans un boitier FireWire Macway), et là le rédémarrage reste bloque sur "Bienvenue sur Macintosh" (sic !).

Je retire le cavalier du graveur cd (et laisse donc le cavalier du  A105) et là, ça marche nickel : Toast reconnaît les deux graveurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quelques questions pour ma simple curiosité :
-le A105 d'origine est-il en master par défaut (je n'y ai pas touché) ??
-Quand on retire tous les cavaliers (comme j'ai fait sur le graveur que j'ai installé), on le met en "cable select" ??
-Si non (à la question d'avant), c'est quoi  *concrètement* le cable select ?? 

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## jfh (28 Juillet 2003)

en tout cas ca donne envie d'essayer je voudrais
mais mono niveau est au stade de NUL
je ne sais pas comment vous osez allez dans l'ordi moi pas trop
le seul trucs que j'ai fait est mettre une barette mémoire et encore sa ressemblait a urgence le sang en moin  et encore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'aimerais m'y connaitre autant mais j'ai toujours peur de bousiller un truc
en tout cas chapeau pour finir decu a reussis comme il voulait je trouve ca génial surtout avec tout le monde qui aide avec des explication et des conseil
macgé c'est génial


----------



## florentdesvosges (28 Juillet 2003)

avec une image, c'est mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(j'ai finalement retiré le cavalier du lecteur du bas)


----------



## decoris (29 Juillet 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> * Quelques questions pour ma simple curiosité :
> -le A105 d'origine est-il en master par défaut (je n'y ai pas touché) ??
> -Quand on retire tous les cavaliers (comme j'ai fait sur le graveur que j'ai installé), on le met en "cable select" ??
> -Si non (à la question d'avant), c'est quoi  concrètement le cable select ??
> ...



moi par défaut mon combo était en "CS". je l'ai mis en slave, et mon superdrive en master
à noter qu'au début j'aivais mon combo en CS et mon superdrive en master, ce qui provoque une pagaille pas possible (il confond toujours les deux...)
bref ça marche très bien comme ça, plus besoin de changer!


----------



## alumni (29 Juillet 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Quelques questions pour ma simple curiosité :
> -le A105 d'origine est-il en master par défaut (je n'y ai pas touché) ??
> ...



Salut,

bon le A105, il était sur slave quand je l'ai acheté. En fait il y a un petit schéma audessu des cavaliers qui t'indique ou les placer : CS c'est pour cable select, SLA pour slave, MS ou MA (je c plus) pour master.

cable select ca veut dire que tu laisses choisir le cable (celui que tu mets dans les cavaliers)
Attention si tu choisis cable select pour tout le monde, la position du cable est importante aussi : en bout de cable c'est master, au milieu c'est slave.

je c pas ce qui se passe qd tu retires tous les cavaliers, faudrait voir le schéma


----------



## florentdesvosges (30 Juillet 2003)

Ok, merci pour les infos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(j'avais pas vu l'étiquette qui explique les cavaliers ...).


----------



## ffabrice (1 Août 2003)

alumni a dit:
			
		

> ah pas con! je vais essayer à la pause de midi.
> 
> Juste pour etre sure, tu parles des coins de la plateforme ouvrante du graveur, c'est bien ça ?
> 
> et merci...



Mais non, il faut juste retirer la facade du tiroir !
Dans le cas du A105, ca s'enleve en la tirant vers le haut.


----------

